# Ct Culinary Institute



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is CCI a good school??? i heard it was. what does it compare to the school in Cromwell Ct? thanks for your help!


----------



## zipsil (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a CCI student at the farmington ct campus and I cant say if its better or worse then somewere else, but I certainly have been learning and enjoying it.

If you have any specific questions I would be glad to answer them.


----------

